# Anchor Shuttle System Question



## PapaBear59 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am thinking about installing an anchor shuttle system on my Tarpon 120. I mostly fish sounds, marshes, and lakes and have been just attaching my anchor to a cleat or sticking my stake out pole through one of the scupper holes. Is this a good system to use and are there any good videos on how to properly install one. 

Thanks


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you mean an anchor trolley? If you search anchor trolley on youtube you should find several videos to guide you. I have the Hobie anchor trolley on my Outback and on my sit inside I just have my trolley hooked to the bow and stern handles with stainless carabiners.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGe4oX3qsL8


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the trolly system and for 20 bucks you can pretty much get all the hardware you need without buying the kit. I have the ascend FS12T. Just YouTube it and you will find different ways ppl rig it up. I'm sure you will find one that suits you just fine for your set up.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Pole through the Scupper, bad Idea.... JMHO

JAM


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

hey jam 
i have read here a few times folks say not to use a stakeout 
pole though a scupper. as i am not the coldest beer in the fridge
when it comes to kayaks, please tell me why. i get my first SOT 
this comeing saterday morning and dont want to start out doing
stupid stuff.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Some people have had their scupper holes damaged by their SOPs. I haven't had any issue, although I would never use this method in fast flowing current. I would rather use an anchor in those situations if anything at all.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Loki said:


> hey jam
> i have read here a few times folks say not to use a stakeout
> pole though a scupper. as i am not the coldest beer in the fridge
> when it comes to kayaks, please tell me why. i get my first SOT
> ...


First, as redgrappler said you can damage your yak, perhaps not from one incident but repeated wear may get the best of it. Even if the wear is minimal and other factors windup getting the best of your kayak, another thing you'll create besides wear is noise. One of the biggest advantages kayaks offer is the ability to be stealth. 

Next, by putting a pole through a scupper, you'll lose a lot of control. Though it may not seem so, deployment and retrieval are more difficult by going through a scupper. If you want or have to move then you either have to pull the entire pole through the scupper or hold the pole with one hand, leaving you with one hand to hold your rod and paddle. When attached to a trolly most of the time a quick jerk on the tether is all that is needed for retrieval and just drag it along as you drift or paddle to the next spot you wish to stake out. When deploying through a scupper you're limited to a vertical pole. At times putting in your pole at an angle will give a lot better hold and deploying at an angle is easier and I find it takes a lot less effort. I let the momentum of the kayak do the work. I find an angled deployment to be quieter and quicker too.

Then there is the safety factor to consider. If you are staked out and a large wake were to overcome your kayak very bad things can happen with a scupper deployed stake out pole. If the pole stays anchored then it will surely bend. If it is make of say aluminum the bend stays and you're stuck with a pole sticking out of the bottom of your boat. If it is a fiberglass pole then it will rebound and there would be the potential for you and or your gear to be cast from the kayak. If the pole becomes unanchored from said wake then it can only move vertically in the scupper and the possibility of redeployment of the pole with your chin as you are trying to maintain balance as the kayak lists should scare the crap out of you, it does to me.

Finally,there is no need to get fancy or high dollar when it comes to a stake out pole. I use a relatively straight hickory sapling "bean pole". Since it's only relatively straight and I don't bother trimming the branches completely smooth, getting it through the scupper would be a PITA if it were even possible.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

thats what i was huntin!!! thanks for the info.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sorry I did not see this quicker but NAILED IT*

Safety my main concern, In Hatteras, even in the Sound, if you are holding mid ship, you are gonna turtle... Current Current and more Current.. Have seen HYDRO's form around the inlet that move around 7 knots... That said Scupper are the thinest part of a YAK.. DAMAGE will eventualy occur...

Not to mention that the Top Layer of Watter can be moving in one direction and the Lower water column, is doing something else.. Not a big fan of the Store Bought Anchor Trolley, there too wimpy.. I have a NO DRILL Setup on Both my Tarpon 120's.. I can switch them from Side to Side.. I run one bow to midship and one midship to stern.. I can change them from Port to Starboard while on the water.. But Being a Righty I like my Anchor on the Port Side.. 

JAM


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks JAM
just thinking about being anywhere near the inlet at mid tide scares 
the heck out of me. my first trip down your way with my new SOT 
wont be untill about mid may. I'll probably try it out around the 
canadian hole for my first salt trip.


----------

